# Best coils for the Drop dead rda



## camie (30/9/19)

any of you guys still runing this rda let me know what build works for you


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/9/19)

Kairos Quad core aliens

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## swisscheese (30/9/19)

Hey Camie, I was a bit disappointed with the flavour on my Drop Dead. Single coil build was very flat and dual coil not a lot better. I played with 3 core aliens, 4 core aliens, and 23 guage stainless (homebrew). The 4 core aliens performed best. I noticed more improvement when raising the coil to line up with the centre of the intakes and as close to the wall as possible.

Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (1/10/19)

I'm have a set of Quad Core Aliens in my Drop Dead from @Crafted Coils 

You can get them from 

https://thegguys.co.za/store/product/2-x-cc-quad-core-aliens-29g-x-4-aliened-with-38g-1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## camie (1/10/19)

t


JurgensSt said:


> I'm have a set of Quad Core Aliens in my Drop Dead from @Crafted Coils
> 
> You can get them from
> 
> https://thegguys.co.za/store/product/2-x-cc-quad-core-aliens-29g-x-4-aliened-with-38g-1


thanks ill will give these coils a look


----------



## camie (1/10/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Kairos Quad core aliens


where can i find themaybe
se coils in capetown


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/10/19)

JurgensSt said:


> I'm have a set of Quad Core Aliens in my Drop Dead from @Crafted Coils
> 
> You can get them from
> 
> https://thegguys.co.za/store/product/2-x-cc-quad-core-aliens-29g-x-4-aliened-with-38g-1


I use the micro alien works the best for me


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (1/10/19)

camie said:


> where can i find themaybe
> se coils in capetown


Buddy try and contact Kairos on Facebook speak to Ursh tell her Yuvir has referred you and she will surely arrange coils and courier to u they have a few different sets of coils I personally love the quad cores they really are built to perform

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hazard (9/12/19)

Can anyone advise what they are running in the DropDead RDA on a single 21700 tube Mech 
Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Norman Anderson (11/12/19)

Coil Factor .15 ohm dual coils work like a charm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hazard (11/12/19)

Norman Anderson said:


> Coil Factor .15 ohm dual coils work like a charm


And battery life with these? What’s it like


----------



## Norman Anderson (12/12/19)

Hazard said:


> And battery life with these? What’s it like


I run mine almost a day on a 18650, but then it depends on how you vape. Do you vape like a steam train or just to chill and enjoy?


----------

